
What to do When a Tech Giant Decides to Eat Your Lunch - apievangelist
http://www.cloudave.com/13511/what-to-do-when-a-tech-giant-decides-to-eat-your-lunch/
======
ColinWright
Submission of the referenced TechCrunch version is here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649458>

